# Vets don't know what OFA is!



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I cannot believe this, but I called my vet to see about making an appointment to come in and have Jak's hips and elbows x-rayed to send to OFA, and they did not know what OFA was! I spoke to two vet techs (which, I know are not vets), and explained what OFA was to the first tech, who then put me on hold. Then, another tech got on the phone, so I told _her_ what I was wanting. She went to ask the vet if they did that or not, and I sat on hold for 8min. before hanging up.

I know that any vet can do the x-rays that are required by OFA in order to grade the hips and elbows - they don't have to be certified like they do for PennHip, but I want to go to a vet who has experience doing them specifically _for_ OFA. 

I called another vet in the area, and spoke to one of the actual *vets* there, and _she_ didn't know what OFA was _either_! So I told _her_, and she said she'd have to talk to the other vet there and get back to me.

Then, I called the mobile vet, and he was familiar with OFA, but because of Jak's size, could not do them because the size of the truck limits the size of their equipment. I asked him if he could recommend a clinic, and he did. 

I just can't believe that the area vets don't know what OFA is, though. That blows my mind! :-o


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

No no, vets know everything, and take all the good classes...........AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Just for fun, Kristen, ask them to tell you what PennHIP stands for. Pretend you don't know and want to find out.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I was startled enough on the first phone call that no one knew what OFA was that I almost forgot myself! :lol: :lol:

To be fair, the other vet from the 2nd place did call me back to say that no, they didn't do OFA x-rays, so at least _she_ knew what it was (maybe?). :-k :-s 


What's just _slightly_ upsetting about this is that there are quite a few show breeders in this area. Goes to show how many of them actually do health testing on their breeding stock, eh? :-?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually you might try contacting some of those show breeders. It may be that they all use the same vet for their xrays. When I asked around down here in Southern CA for vets, I got the same 2 recommended consistently, regardless of who I asked. A lot of people are driving a couple of hours each way to use one of those 2 vets. It might be the same in your area.

Although I'd have serious concerns about a vet who didn't even know what OFA was, even if they didn't do the xrays themselves. I wonder if they know what hip or elbow dysplasia is.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff...I didn't say all vets know everything. I said *I* know everything. There's a difference. :razz: :lol:

Yeah, I'd be darned concerned about a vet that doesn't know what OFA is. And I certainly wouldn't let them attempt the radiograph without knowing! Kadi is absolutely right. Get some recommendations as some of them are particularly skilled in getting a good placement. Their headquarters is here in town incidentally.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Theres one main vet in Orlando that does everyones hip xrays.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I did ask some of the show breeders in the area (they aren't actually right here in town), and they drive to either Charlotte or Winston-Salem. I'm not doing that. The vet that the mobile vet recommended knew exactly what OFA was and said they do them pretty frequently, so I'm not too concerned about them not knowing how.

I am, however, a bit concerned about the cost. I thought it was relatively cheap, but they said it would be $300. I could PennHip for that!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Sometimes it is worth a little drive to get someone that is very experienced in doing the X-Rays. Wake-Forest (near Raleigh) had people in the waiting room that had show and working dogs from as far away as CT. They do it without having to put the dog out - OFA prelim's (hips and elbows) were $120.00 and I think the OFA (over 2) were like 135.00 or less.

I like my vet alot and he is really great in emergencies but when it comes to taking X-Ray's to send to OFA, even he recommended that I go to someone who does it on a daily basis. $300.00 sounds a bit high to me...I'm paying that for Zane's PennHip plus pre-anesthesia bloodwork.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree, experience can make a difference. I have used my local vet for the last few dogs x-rays, and I'm going to have to go with someone else, even if it means traveling. The dogs are passing, but not with very high ratings, and IMO at least part of that is due to the positioning, it's not as good as it could be. My vet took 4 xrays on my last dog before they got a set of xrays that were good enough to be sent in. What amazed me is if you had given me all 4 sets of xrays, cropped to show only the hip sockets and not the leg placement, I would have thought they were from 4 different dogs. Each with totally different hips.

Personally I'm all about the passing, less so about the actual rating. But if you get a lower rating then you start hearing things like "that dog got a fair, it's dysplastic"


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OFA is a money maker, but as far as taking anything they say seriously, I have had so many experiences personally sending in x rays in and getting different results.

This is not so much a slam, but c'mon, looking at x rays all day is factory work, so what time of the day they look at the dang thing is probably a huge factor.

Think about the 4:45 on a friday x ray. Time to get real people, they have been around foir a long time, we spend a lot of money, and get **** all for it.

One time I sent a "good" xray in as a different breed other than Rott, and got exellent, then sent it back as a Rott and got good again.

Probably time to quit sending them so much money. Think about how many get sent in on any given day. Then think about how useless the data can be.....you can look at an x ray and see if they are good or not. Hell, even Maren could.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Hell, even Maren could.:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Technically, OFA is non-profit. And Jeff, as it happens, I bet OFA has preceptorships for the 3rd and 4th years during clinical rotation blocks, so if I do something along those lines and if I happen to see your name come in...well, use your imagination as to what the scores might be then... :twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

As far as getting an excellent rating as one breed and a fair as another, that makes sense. They rate compared to individuals _of the same breed and age_. So a Chesapeake Bay Retriever might be an excellent while a GSD be a fair compared to others if its age and breed.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't take a day off work to drive to Charlotte and get Jak x-rayed. Sorry. Also, I _want_ him sedated because I'm sure he'll fight being put in position, and I want them to take a good look at his mouth while they've got him back there since he's STILL being a picky ass with his food.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Some vets simply just don't do OFA just like some don't do ear crops or other cosmetic/elective procedures. If they don't offer the service the staff might then be clueless. OFA x-rays require a staff properly trained to restrain and position the dog and be willing to submit the x-rays and paperwork to OFA. It can be a time consuming process to do re-takes for the perfect shot if the patient is not sedated and cooperative and requires a couple of techs for the process. Some practices simply will not do them without sedation or general anesthesia and that can really increase the price.

If the vet screws up (really bad positioning, improper x-ray identification, paperwork not complete,etc.), OFA will definatley let them know and return the x-rays and/or paperwork. 

PennHip requires that the veterinarian goes through training seminars and submit practice x-rays for certification to show that they are capable of performing the procedure to PennHip's standards. It also requires a few extra pieces of positioning equipment and that the dog be under general anesthesia. I would not be surprised if some vets were not aware of this type of evaluation or choose not to offer the service due to the requirements. http://www.pennhip.org/

The following website shows some great examples of proper and poor positioning for OFA submission http://leerburg.com/hipart.htm

Terry Fisk
www.showandsport.com


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> One time I sent a "good" xray in as a different breed other than Rott, and got exellent, then sent it back as a Rott and got good again.
> 
> How did you manage to get by OFA doing that? All the x-rays have to be identified with an imprint on the film, name, breed, age, reg number, etc? Or did you take the film twice with two different id plates?
> 
> ...


----------

